# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή για φανέτο και φλώρο

## CaRLo

Παιδιά ανοίγω το θέμα εδώ, επειδή δέν ήξερα σε ποιά κατηγορία ανήκει ακριβώς..
Θα ήθελα λοιπόν τις γνώμες των πιο έμπειρων σχετικά με τη διατροφή για φανέτο και φλώρο, γιατί έχει ένας φίλος και με ρωτάει να του προτείνω μείγματα κτλ.. μπορούν αυτές οι δυο ράτσες να φάνε την ίδια τροφή?
 ::

----------


## jk21

Αλεξανδρε στη φυση πανω κατω οι διατροφη ειναι παρομοια με τον φλωρο να μπορει να σπαει και να διαλεγει και λιγο πιο μεγαλους σπορους  οπως πχ τον σπορο cardy ( απο το φυτο carthamus tinctorius -safflower (ατρακτυλιδα ) ή το αγκαθι μαριας (silibim marianum ) που αλλα μικροτερα πουλακια και με πιο αδυνατο ραμφος δυσκολευονται και τρωνε μονο σε ημιωριμη γαλακτουχα μορφη .αν μιλας για ετοιμα μιγματα υπαρχει συνηθως καποιο που ειναι για πυρουλες και φλωρους (για τον φλωρο ) που θα μπορουσε για το φανετο να αναμιχθει με σπορους για καρδερινες .αν θελει να φτιαξει δικο του μιγμα ,για περισσοτερα ας εχουμε τη φωτο του πουλιου με δαχτυλιδι γιατι η πραγματικη εκτροφη τετοιων πουλιων δεν ειναι κατι συνηθισμενο και το φορουμ θελει να ενισχυσει μονο την πραγματικη εκτροφη πουλιων γεννημενων στο κλουβι .δεν προκαταβαλω κατι αλλα ξερω οτι η εκτροφη τους ειναι λιγοτερο συνηθισμενη και σταθεροποιημενη απο της καρδερινας στον τοπο μας

----------


## CaRLo

Ναι θα τον ρωτήσω απο πού τα πήρε, μου έστειλε mail χτές το βράδυ.. δέν τα έχω δεί τα πουλιά..

----------

